# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Stichting Gezondheid Nederland

## SGN

Beste mensen op dit forum,

Wij van Stichting Gezondheid zijn op dit forum om mensen te helpen met zoeken naar de juiste antwoorden op hun vragen. Ook is het voor ons van belang om te weten welke problematiek zich afspeelt onder de mensen, zodat wij ons erin kunnen gaan verdiepen. Zodoende hopen wij iedereen te kunnen voorzien van passende informatie en adviezen. Daarmee proberen wij iedereen in staat te stellen om te zorgen voor hun eigen gezondheid.

Stichting Gezonheid Nederland is een non-profit organisatie die nagenoeg alleen werkt met vrijwilligers.

Wij hopen door onze deelname iedereen op dit forum te helpen bij hun gezondheidszorgen!

----------

